# Where can you get eggs?



## morrison.inc (Jun 8, 2010)

Forgive me if its a stupid question, but i have always used artificial eggs when trout fishing. Where can i get real ones? I dont think they sell em at giant eagle right? i havent seen any bait shops carry them. And im not about to try to make some some backdoor deal with a japanese sushi bar in town. lol. I know you can collect them from the rivers, but i havent seen any as of yet... I dont even know what color eggs they eat? whats most common?

On a side note, i saw some bubblegum colored berlkey floating power worms at the store today, has anyone had any real success using these?
Thx in advance fellas.


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

http://www.erieoutfitters.com/


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Gander Mtn never used those pink worms for steelies


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

3" Pink Berkley tout works work. You can get eggs at Erie Outfitters. The eggs at Erie Outfitters are not steelhead eggs, but rather either King or Chinook eggs. They work well, and Craig sells them as fast as he gets them.

Your other alternative is to harvest your own eggs by landing a female steelhead.

-KSU


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

Gander Mnt sell them also


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Poor Richards in Erie have both fresh king salmon eggs and brown trout eggs. Illegal to sell the the brown eggs, so they offer them in small viles for a donation. The king eggs sold by the pound....these are the best I've found...never got eggs for E/O, but willing to bet they're good too.


----------



## morrison.inc (Jun 8, 2010)

Thx for the info fellas. Im in akron, and ill be heading to gander mountain soon for a new pair of waders. So while im there, ill have to see if they have eggs. The only bait i ever saw there was a mini fridge with waxies and nightcrawlers. 
How do i tell the diff between a male and a female? lol im that new.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

The Gander Mountain in Canton has never had them when I was there. Check the Twinsburg store as they usually have the eggs.

A female vs. male steelhead in the most simple terms. Female has a rounded head, and the male has a narrow head with a kype jaw.

I am sure someone will throw up some pics soon. 

-KSU


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

this is a female...ill get a pic of a male aSAP....


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

They sell eggs at Kroger ..lol.. sorry could not resist!










Male Brown!


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

male steelhead











female


----------



## ErieOutfitters (Apr 20, 2008)

We will be receiving another fresh batch today for guys that want to cure there own. In a day or to they will have to be cured. We also have eggs cured by me in 3-5 different flavors-colors. Good luck and have a great season....Craig


----------



## Rippin (Jan 21, 2007)

Seen the eggs they look good...


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

ErieOutfitters said:


> We will be receiving another fresh batch today for guys that want to cure there own. In a day or to they will have to be cured. We also have eggs cured by me in 3-5 different flavors-colors. Good luck and have a great season....Craig


Stopped by ErieOutfitters today and met Craig,, a great guy and lots of help,,, got some eggs and some other supplies,,, deffinately the place to go..Thanks Craig for the help and info,,,,


----------



## Steelaholic (Sep 5, 2009)

I agree that they looked good. I bought 5 lbs. on Tuesday. Craig came in when the store was closed to hook me up. Spent another $45 on other good stuff. Thanks again Craig.


----------



## Rippin (Jan 21, 2007)

Steelaholic said:


> I agree that they looked good. I bought 5 lbs. on Tuesday. Craig came in when the store was closed to hook me up. Spent another $45 on other good stuff. Thanks again Craig.


Ya, you can't get better eggs, between the first and second batch, he hooked me up with 12 lbs...


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

12 lbs of eggs? how long will that last you for fishing?


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Can you ship fresh eggs Craig?


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

and is all you carry Salmon?? Do you have steelhead or brown trout eggs as well? Thanks.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

I think I remember him saying that he can ship eggs. I do believe selling trout eggs though is not allowed.


----------



## Stewball (Aug 29, 2009)

I called them on Tuesday and gave them a credit card over the phone and he said they would ship Wednesday USPS Priority Mail


----------

